# The influence of Egypt's culture on her politics.



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

An insightful and brilliantly entertaining article from an Egyptian politician.

http://www.dailynewsegypt.com/2014/11/23/egyptian-culture-influence-politics/


----------

